# Weightlifter wife



## illinoishubbyandwifey (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

My wife has been a weightlifter for many years. I am not one. I'm actually kinda skinny. Physically, we're very opposite. Personality wise we compliment each other very well. On one level I love the fact that she takes care of herself and is very strong, yet I feel that I'm not fully being a man if I allow that. Sound weird?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

So pretty much... you point, she punches?

If anything, if my wife decides to take up bodybuilding I would feel compelled to follow suit


----------



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

Gotta agree with stritie, nothing wrong with a weight lifter wife..i bet the sex is amazing!
I wish my wife would do a little weights to sculp her body and feel better about herself..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

Not fully 'being a man' if you 'allow' it?

I can see feeling a little odd watching you wife bench press 250 and you can only do 120, but yeah - the way you describe it does seem a bit wierd. 

Your real 'job' as 'a man' is to help he be the best she can be.

I'd be motivated to hit the gym myself too, no doubt about it. Fitness is sexy and I'd start feeling like a slug.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Agreed, join her when it comes to fitness.
My wife and I both give each other sh-t when we let ourselves go. 

Especially when she has come to expect some rather difficult positions from me which are standing (I swear once I end up with a bad back I'll blaming it on her!), and she's a rather heavy one herself (not in fat, but muscle)

I'm naturally skinny too unless I work out, I'm pretty much forced to keep up as a man. Don't take it as negative, take it as an inspiration. For one, I am blessed that my wife takes care of herself as well as inspires to not let myself go. She brings out the best in me.

Let your wife bring out the best in you.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

How would you not 'allow' it? 

Your wife obviously finds this important. So what are you going to do? Lock her in a room to not 'allow' her to work out anymore?


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

I would think she might become attracted to the guys at the gym. Isn't she spending a lot of time there away from you. There are a lot of threads here where spouses find affair partners while working out. Especially women having affairs with men working at the gym. 

If my wife were there so would I be there. Just sayin'


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

I understand your insecurity having a wife that is more physically in shape than yourself.

I bet if you showed real enthusiasm to get into the sport, your wife would be excited. Not too mention every guy should lift weights just cuz.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Trust me. I am a woman weight lifter and there is no way you can build a decent relationship on any guy you meet at the gym. The ones who are there to lose weight are intimidated by women who are fit, most of the rest are too into themselves and want to give advice about weights (how do you think I got these muscles, buddy?) The other ones are healthy emotionally and would not get involved with a married woman. Plus if your wife is healthy and feels healthy and secure why would she fall for someone she met at the gym? It's not as though you can really have an intimate date there and talk about yourself and your feelings and all that. It's a PUBLIC PLACE. Gosh, the things that go on in men's minds. My H was convinced I was having an affair at the gym. Right dude, we did it right there on the weight bench, right in front of the windows that look out onto the police station. Classy, I tell ya. Then because I was feeling so fresh and unsweaty and not at all interested in going home to eat my lunch and get back to paid work, I got even more hot and sweaty and hungrier. Right-oh.

I lift weights to be healthy because when I am an old lady I don't want to have to depend on having someone babysit me and wipe my tushie after I make poo poos. And I want to do my poo poos on a big girl potty, not on a bed commode. In case you didn't notice, the population is aging. Our next biggest issue is elder abuse.


----------



## Sawney Beane (May 1, 2011)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> Trust me. I am a woman weight lifter and there is no way you can build a decent relationship on any guy you meet at the gym. The ones who are there to lose weight are intimidated by women who are fit, most of the rest are too into themselves and want to give advice about weights (how do you think I got these muscles, buddy?) The other ones are healthy emotionally and would not get involved with a married woman. Plus if your wife is healthy and feels healthy and secure why would she fall for someone she met at the gym? It's not as though you can really have an intimate date there and talk about yourself and your feelings and all that. It's a PUBLIC PLACE. Gosh, the things that go on in men's minds. My H was convinced I was having an affair at the gym. Right dude, we did it right there on the weight bench, right in front of the windows that look out onto the police station. Classy, I tell ya. Then because I was feeling so fresh and unsweaty and not at all interested in going home to eat my lunch and get back to paid work, I got even more hot and sweaty and hungrier. Right-oh.
> 
> I lift weights to be healthy because when I am an old lady I don't want to have to depend on having someone babysit me and wipe my tushie after I make poo poos. And I want to do my poo poos on a big girl potty, not on a bed commode. In case you didn't notice, the population is aging. Our next biggest issue is elder abuse.


If anyone, of either sex, has time / energy to flirt at the gym, then they aren't bloody working hard enough!


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> Trust me. I am a woman weight lifter and there is no way you can build a decent relationship on any guy you meet at the gym. The ones who are there to lose weight are intimidated by women who are fit, most of the rest are too into themselves and want to give advice about weights (how do you think I got these muscles, buddy?) The other ones are healthy emotionally and would not get involved with a married woman. Plus if your wife is healthy and feels healthy and secure why would she fall for someone she met at the gym? It's not as though you can really have an intimate date there and talk about yourself and your feelings and all that. It's a PUBLIC PLACE. Gosh, the things that go on in men's minds. My H was convinced I was having an affair at the gym. Right dude, we did it right there on the weight bench, right in front of the windows that look out onto the police station. Classy, I tell ya. Then because I was feeling so fresh and unsweaty and not at all interested in going home to eat my lunch and get back to paid work, I got even more hot and sweaty and hungrier. Right-oh.
> 
> I lift weights to be healthy because when I am an old lady I don't want to have to depend on having someone babysit me and wipe my tushie after I make poo poos. And I want to do my poo poos on a big girl potty, not on a bed commode. In case you didn't notice, the population is aging. Our next biggest issue is elder abuse.


There have been at least four or five threads, maybe more, about cheating , gym, romances here in the last 2 0r 3 months. Several with the male trainers that work at the gyms. I would guess the only thing beating out adultery at he gym is adultery at work.


----------



## Havesomethingtosay (Nov 1, 2011)

I want context.... Is she a serious BB (bodybuilder), who can out lift you significantly? Do you two look odd when going out? Does it reflect in other aspects of your life? Does she try and take the dominant role in the relationship? 

My wife looks at weights and muscle grows. She is fit and strong. She has her second degree black belt in karate and I couldn't be more proud of her. I am more skinny/fat and I run. I exercise a lot but no amount of lifting will grow my muscles unless I start a serious regiment and training that includes diet and supplements and not ready for that (approaching 50).

But we're happy and no issues.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

I don't know much about personal trainers.
Sounds like more of a spa or one of those full-service fitness centers than a gym.
The gyms I go to have weights and machines.
There is no privacy.
I think there is a MUCH better chance of having an affair that arises from a book club, because when you discuss a book you learn a whole lot about the other members. It is warm and cozy in the library with a fireplace and very comfy sofa and big armchairs there in the back of the library with a great view. 
Whomever gets an affair at the gym should try reading instead. 

Then again, there's the grocery store. Why not check out what people eat before hooking up with them. It's really great to know what you're going to have for dessert. 


HONESTLY, people who have affairs have them wherever. 
The gym has absolutely nothing to do with it.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> I don't know much about personal trainers.
> Sounds like more of a spa or one of those full-service fitness centers than a gym.
> The gyms I go to have weights and machines.
> There is no privacy.
> ...


Google professions most likely to cheat. There are some common attributes to the most likely cheaters.


----------



## Minncouple (Sep 9, 2009)

Wife and I have been around the bodybuilding lifestyle for almost 25 years, up to the pro/national level. It is a crazy group, and the stuff I have seen/heard amazes me.

if you attend a national show, and check out the mates of the females, the majority tend to be average guys that have never worked out. Some are wives/girlfriends on male BB's, but the majority are average guys that follow in tow with the bags.

Also know many trainers of females and they tell me the scoop. Many of the females are cheating on these average guys. Many of the females trade sex for the training sessions or drugs. It's pretty common place and joked about by many.

We left the lifestyle when we were around 35 or so, simple after seeing all this it just became a side show to laugh at. 

I do know that i would never be in the shape I am if not for having a spouse who is also into the eating healthy and 4am workouts, cardio, ext.... Not sure how a couple could exist if they didnt. We spend on average about 15 hours a week working out, gym, cooking, cardio, thats alot of time to take away from a relationship, on something that the other isnt into.

if it works for you great, but the majority it doesnt.


----------



## The_Swan (Nov 20, 2011)

We are both somewhat fit. We have a weight set at home. We both walk. He's more into the heavy weight lifting. I have been practicing Yoga for 2 years and I combine that with strength training a few days a week. 

We don't always watch what we eat but we don't over-do it, either. We get regular exercise.

Sex is indeed AMAZING.


----------



## alphapuppy (Jan 17, 2012)

As long as you love each other and each other's bodies, I don't see why you would need to feel insecure. Do you wish you were stronger and bigger? That's separate from your wife. Boundaries, boundaries, boundaries, no?

And what kind of husband would forbid fitness? My God. Please don't do that!


----------

